# Old ford v8 trucks



## DroppedP51 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Im in New Zealand , ive got a pair of old v8 trucks . a 40, marmon herrington 3 tonner and a 47, 3 tonner I will post some photos next day or so , What else is out there?


----------



## DroppedP51 (Jul 21, 2009)

both running flatheads


----------



## clearance (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## little possum (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice trucks. Is the green one 4x4?


----------



## DroppedP51 (Jul 24, 2009)

yes the green one is 4x4 its a marmon herrington conversion 221 cubic inch motor


----------



## Rookie1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Very nice trucks.They look loke they have held up well. I never worked on a flathead,they look cool. Do you use them or show them off?


----------



## DroppedP51 (Jul 24, 2009)

stil use them but only to keep them running, firewood cart hay ect parades both have hoists


----------

